# Tanning Squirrel hides



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

i have recently egg tanned (brain tanned) a gray squirrel and after i smoked it it reeks of smoke. does any one know how to get rid of the smoke smell without ruining the hide?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Just let it hang outside for a few days. A bit of fresh air and wind should carry some of the smell off.


----------

